# Architectural Jobs in Brazil



## DrewSearle

Hello: My partner and I are considering heading to South America. I am a licensed architect in US/Canada that can practice or teach at the college level....what is the building industry like in Brazil at the moment? Thanks.


----------



## lowellao

Dear Future Brazil Expat.

I lived in Brazil 40 years ago not as an Architect but as a Volunteer Engineer and have since retiring here returned there yearly. The Brazilian Economy appears to be doing well given that a Brazilian Catholic Mass Community Member leader who was a Brazilian Registered Architect from there who came here and obtained a USA license. He left last year as his contacts from Parana State indicated good prospects. 

I don't know if he took our test to obtain the license for the 10 years here in the USA or not. He has since left and I don't really have contact. The Brazilian Agency for licensing Architects has the initials C.R.E.A. Conselho R...?? Engenheiria e Arquitectura. If you have any decent capability with Spanish you'll both do well there immediately and be able to negotiate the CREA website. You probably could yourself or have a friend to go Yahoo/Brazil select Portuguese Language and easily get to the website and see if registration will consider a reciprocity registration. My hunch is YES and that it would involve a time consuming considering of your school classes but no test.

Obviously if you can get reciprocity you should be able to arrange in advance for a work visa based on your job contract. Easiest is a large US firm with interest in or already presence in opening a local office there. They would know about any prospects for temporary registration like we have in the USA. There are Brazilian websites with jobs but a foreign applicant would have the best chance if they go there. I don't know the visa legalities and whether a tourist or business visa would be appropriate. 

There is no way to work in Brazil without a work contract. Unlike here (USA) where we have a drivers license for ID and a passport, there they have both a National ID card as well as a Labor ID Card. Without the proper Brazilian ID you really can't as a foreigner have any relationship whatsoever with a Bank. 

Regards,


----------



## geoshina

The agency has changed from CREA to CAU. 
The website is cau.org.br 
I have some portuguese friends who are architects and moved here trying to get a job. They found out that the process takes a long long time and it very time consuming. And we are talking about a country which speak a similar language! In order for them to get their diplomas certified they had to take classes at universities (History of Brazillian Architecture and some other which I don't recall). 

Regards.


----------

